# 1 book please



## rossi_mac (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi,

Not a big reader but would love to read something on this lovely disease to understand the inner workings.

Not interested especialy but I realise it's relevant, in diet or receipes or wether it's t1 or t2 biase, I guess something quite technical would work, popped into a book shop today and all there was was diet /receipe books and a book about dying peacefully! That was a pleasant flick I tell thee.

Any recommendations greatly appreciated.

thanks

Rossi


----------



## aymes (Sep 4, 2009)

Think Like a Pancreas is a good read, goes into a lot of the science as well as the practical day to day stuff.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 4, 2009)

aymes said:


> Think Like a Pancreas is a good read, goes into a lot of the science as well as the practical day to day stuff.



Cheers Aymes, i'll give it a look


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll second that 'think like a pancreas' is great, a close second is 'using insulin', which I found a bit more technical and textbook like.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 4, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I'll second that 'think like a pancreas' is great, a close second is 'using insulin', which I found a bit more technical and textbook like.



thanks again I will defo look into these.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd actually recommend 'Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults' by Ragnar Hanas. I'm 50 going on 51, but as someone with Type 1 it's an absolute mine of information on every aspect of the condition. If you were Type 2 then it probably wouldn't be quite as relevant as much of it is concerned with insulin and how to get it right. It's very good as a reference rather than a 'cover to cover' book.

I read Think like a pancreas and it was a bit too 'American' for me, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks all, I've written all 3 down, and may pop to library/bookshop see what they seem like to me's.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 6, 2009)

Grrrr I went loking in library and a couple of bookshops, no bloody luck! Guess it'll  have to be amazon after all! Prefer not to buy off them like to pay cash and receive goods in me hand!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Grrrr I went loking in library and a couple of bookshops, no bloody luck! Guess it'll  have to be amazon after all! Prefer not to buy off them like to pay cash and receive goods in me hand!



Rossi, it's worth looking in The Book Depository first, as their prices are often lower than amazon. http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/

Free delivery too!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 6, 2009)

Cheers ta v much, will do.


----------



## katie (Sep 10, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> ... and a book about dying peacefully! That was a pleasant flick I tell thee.



that made me laugh out loud  was it with the Diabetes books??


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 10, 2009)

katie said:


> that made me laugh out loud  was it with the Diabetes books??



yes it was!! We're all doomed!

PS Laughing outloud is the best medicine (after single malt) make sure you do it regularly


----------



## MarcLister (Sep 22, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Grrrr I went loking in library and a couple of bookshops, no bloody luck! Guess it'll  have to be amazon after all! Prefer not to buy off them like to pay cash and receive goods in me hand!


Could try Waterstones? Either online.com p) or a local shop of theirs? Sometimes I buy books from a local, independent bookshop round here. There might be one or two near you so you could get the books ordered, go in and pick them up and keep some local businesses going.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 23, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> Could try Waterstones? Either online.com p) or a local shop of theirs? Sometimes I buy books from a local, independent bookshop round here. There might be one or two near you so you could get the books ordered, go in and pick them up and keep some local businesses going.



Good point Marc I do like giving business to locals not internet whizz kids!!

I'll have a walk round later! Still finding my feet over here, only been in this office 2 years, need to get out more!

Cheers


----------



## MarcLister (Sep 23, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Good point Marc I do like giving business to locals not internet whizz kids!!


 Sometimes you pay more but you are at least supporting local business.



rossi_mac said:


> Still finding my feet over here


*Hint* Look down.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 12, 2009)

Finally I've done something!! I tried the local book shop, no chance! Then went to waterstones, after two phonecalls to their suppliers I got a no! So internet it was, looked on book depositry, but in the end got it on ebay, had somemoney sitting in my paypal account!!

So soon I will be reading "think like a pancreas" !

Will it just fuel me with more questions??


----------



## NTIL (Nov 13, 2009)

Being controversial, I'd chuck in Dr Bernstein's Diabetes Solution by (believe it or not!) Dr. Richard K. Bernstein as a recommendation.  It's a very radical approach to diabetes care and, whilst you may not be up for a complete life overhaul, which is effectively what the book suggests, it certainly has some very informative parts about diabetes (and explaining effects that my doctor certainly couldn't).
Just a suggestion...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2009)

NTIL said:


> Being controversial, I'd chuck in Dr Bernstein's Diabetes Solution by (believe it or not!) Dr. Richard K. Bernstein as a recommendation.  It's a very radical approach to diabetes care and, whilst you may not be up for a complete life overhaul, which is effectively what the book suggests, it certainly has some very informative parts about diabetes (and explaining effects that my doctor certainly couldn't).
> Just a suggestion...



I've read oodles of books about diabetes, and whilst I wouldn't follow them word for word, you do pick up what things are common amongst them, some good overviews of the science and possible solutions to a huge variety of problems. You just need to use your judgement and only pick up on the points that you can validate elsewhere or by trial and error. Just as there are no two people that diabetes treats the same, I don't think there is one solution either.


----------



## rachelha (Nov 13, 2009)

Just got a bit carried away on Amazon and bought Think like a Pancreas, Using Insulin and a carb counter.  I think there other items you might like suggestions bit works too well.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2009)

rachelha said:


> Just got a bit carried away on Amazon and bought Think like a Pancreas, Using Insulin and a carb counter.  I think there other items you might like suggestions bit works too well.



I've reviewed a few here and have a 'listmania' list on Amazon called 'Best Diabetes Books', if you want to know my recommendations. I've just got a few more out of the library and hope to write reviews here of them soon.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I've reviewed a few here and have a 'listmania' list on Amazon called 'Best Diabetes Books', if you want to know my recommendations. I've just got a few more out of the library and hope to write reviews here of them soon.



Listmania?? can you post the link Northe'? Might 'ave a perusal (spelling?)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Listmania?? can you post the link Northe'? Might 'ave a perusal (spelling?)



Think this should work!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Best-diabetes-books/lm/RJ62BR6PK8ADT/ref=cm_srch_res_rpli_alt_1


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 14, 2009)

Cheers big fella it works!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 18, 2009)

I have received "Think Like a Pancreas" when I've finished reading it (approx. 2012) I'll let you know what I think


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 20, 2010)

Just wanted to add that I bought Ragnar Hanas' book on Type 1 diabetes in children and young people, and found it very useful and readable. I like the way it summarises lots of research findings, and has real-life examples that aren't as simplistic as the ones they give in the clinic.

It gave me some new ideas, and also I liked the chapter on complications, as it shows graphs of HbA1c against rate of complications - so it shows how much you can reduce your risk, rather than just depressing you like Balance magazine does!

I lent it to my colleague who has had T1 for 15 years and he really liked it too and is going to buy his own copy, so it just goes to show that you can learn new things even after a long time.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 5, 2011)

Pigeon said:


> Just wanted to add that I bought Ragnar Hanas' book on Type 1 diabetes in children and young people, and found it very useful and readable. I like the way it summarises lots of research findings, and has real-life examples that aren't as simplistic as the ones they give in the clinic.
> 
> It gave me some new ideas, and also I liked the chapter on complications, as it shows graphs of HbA1c against rate of complications - so it shows how much you can reduce your risk, rather than just depressing you like Balance magazine does!
> 
> I lent it to my colleague who has had T1 for 15 years and he really liked it too and is going to buy his own copy, so it just goes to show that you can learn new things even after a long time.



i realise this is an old thread but I was actually given a new copy of Dr Ragnas book by my DSN, admitedly I have had issues with accepting so she may have given it me as a tactic so I read it in my own time and space. Its a fab book for reference in all aspects of life and diabetes, I highly recommend it...recently been reading about diabetes and pregnancy, oh darn it OK! I'll practice if I have to!!! LOL!


----------



## imtrying (Jan 23, 2012)

I have decided now I've got a better grip on my diabetes and how things work, and having been on carb-counting, that I'm ready for a book!

I wanted a book before but thought without much knowledge I might end up feeling a bit lost. 

Now to decide which book to get based on these posts!! .....


----------



## imtrying (Jan 23, 2012)

is 'Type 1 diabetes in children. adolescents and young adults' 4th edn just a newer version of the link you gave Alan? 

I just don't want to get the wrong one!! It says it is the US edition....but the orange cover one doesn't state which country it's for lol HELP!

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2012)

imtrying said:


> is 'Type 1 diabetes in children. adolescents and young adults' 4th edn just a newer version of the link you gave Alan?
> 
> I just don't want to get the wrong one!! It says it is the US edition....but the orange cover one doesn't state which country it's for lol HELP!
> 
> Thanks



This is the one I would go for Katie, the US version probably has everything in mg/dl!

Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults


----------



## imtrying (Jan 23, 2012)

Northerner said:


> This is the one I would go for Katie, the US version probably has everything in mg/dl!
> 
> Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults



thanks very much Alan....going to get this one and the Type 1 Diabetes for Dummies book! 

even I might be able to learn something!


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 23, 2012)

imtrying said:


> thanks very much Alan....going to get this one and the Type 1 Diabetes for Dummies book!
> 
> even I might be able to learn something!


 
Treat it as a pick and put down type of book. Probably good for visits to the loo ! 

You can read it several times and not get certain bits but others will suddenly make sense. It is very well written and very relevant.

Rob


----------



## imtrying (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks Rob, I'll give that approach a go.....

WHEN I GET THEM!!!!!!!!!! They still haven't even been dispatched yet!!!!!!!!!  any time this week is the estimated dispatch date. God knows what they've been doing for the last week!

This is what I dislike about Amazon!


----------



## FM001 (Jan 31, 2012)

Are the books mentioned regularly updated to reflect current thinking together with the latest developments & research?


----------



## imtrying (Feb 6, 2012)

have received one book today  Type 1 Diabetes for Dummies! lol

but email yesterday that said the other book is delayed due to supplier or something...expected to be dispatched next week now


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

imtrying said:


> have received one book today  Type 1 Diabetes for Dummies! lol
> 
> but email yesterday that said the other book is delayed due to supplier or something...expected to be dispatched next week now



Katie, I've just discovered that there is a new UK edition due out on 6th of March:

Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents by Ragnar Hanas. 

Looks like you ordered yours just as the old stock ran out and that is the reason for the delay. Might be worth emailing and saying you want the new edition due to the delays.


----------



## imtrying (Feb 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Katie, I've just discovered that there is a new UK edition due out on 6th of March:
> 
> Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents by Ragnar Hanas.
> 
> Looks like you ordered yours just as the old stock ran out and that is the reason for the delay. Might be worth emailing and saying you want the new edition due to the delays.



Thanks very much Alan, very kind of you to let me know. I've just dropped them an email so will see what they come back with.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2012)

imtrying said:


> Thanks very much Alan, very kind of you to let me know. I've just dropped them an email so will see what they come back with.



What's the outcome Katie? Will you be getting the latest edition?


----------



## imtrying (Feb 24, 2012)

Northerner said:


> What's the outcome Katie? Will you be getting the latest edition?



Hi Alan,

I emailed Amazon and asked them to find out what was happening. I've had several emails from them but just saying the issue is still outstanding as they're waiting to hear from the supplier....

so back to the waiting game!!


----------



## imtrying (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, I FINALLY got an answer!! I get the impression that Amazon customer services have been given the runaround by the publisher/their supplier. But they have now confirmed that I will be getting the new version of the book 

Now just have to see how long it takes to get to me!! lol


----------

